# Planning to move to UAE but...



## TheArsenal (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this forum - just registered right now actually. 

I am 21 years old and I am on the brink of graduating from university in December of this year. I am really excited to get a hold of my long awaited degree however, I have pondered over many questions over this year and one of them was "What next after graduation?"

Well, I thought and thought again, I pondered so hard what to do and I have decided to plan (or rather think thoroughly) about moving to the UAE. Don't get me wrong, I have had many connecting flights to Abu Dhabi and loved it. 

One of my main reasons of moving to UAE is
1. My family and friends are in Pakistan so I can have a good connection with them and not be that distant as compared to Canada.

2. I have OSAP debt to pay i.e. student loans to the Government of Canada. I have seen repeatedly time and time again of fresh graduates in this country trying to find a job in their field on which they end up on doing something else that is not in relation to their degree, or low balling for a poor, paying job.
3. Many people have told me about the opportunities of making more money as compared to Canada and the idea that taxes are non-existent. 

I feel I want to avail this opportunity of moving to Dubai but I am not too sure how to begin. 

My questions are:
*1. Should I apply online from Canada to jobs in the UAE/Middle East or should I actually come here physically and start applying for jobs?*

*2. Do any of you know of anyone who are recent fresh graduates that have moved to UAE?*

I am just trying to get an idea and maybe take some advice, tips, information off you guys because of your settlement in the UAE.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TheArsenal said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum - just registered right now actually.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Please take some time to read the "stickys" at the top of the board - they comtain a lot of information about job hunting and living in the UAE.
You dont mention what you are studying - but, in general - unless you are studying something very unusual - your job prospects in the UAE are going to be pretty slim 
You will be either competing with cheaper labour from India, Pakistan and Phillipines for junior roles or very experienced Westerners for the senior roles.
As a new graduate - you fall between the two!
Let us know your subject speciality and what job you have in mind - other members will then give you some ideas.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TheArsenal (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry. I just noticed the stickies right after posting this topic.

I am studying Communication, specializing in Commerce & Marketing.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Just a small word of caution - there have been a couple of posts here recently from Canadian nationals of non-Canadian descent who struggled to get working visas for reasons nobody could be sure about.

Not a reason not to continue trying to find a job, but be aware that its possible your family background may hold more sway than your personal passport.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> Just a small word of caution - there have been a couple of posts here recently from Canadian nationals of non-Canadian descent who struggled to get working visas for reasons nobody could be sure about.
> 
> Not a reason not to continue trying to find a job, but be aware that its possible your family background may hold more sway than your personal passport.


I think Syrians, Jordanians, Moroccans etc., have issue in getting visa for UAE, did not hear of Pakistani having any issue in Dubai or Abu Dhabi.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

TheArsenal...I think you should give your luck a try. To answer your questions.

1.It is always better to be physically available here to be able to attend interviews personally, however, no harm in trying from overseas.You never know, you might get lucky and get a job from overseas.It happens quite frequently in the co. I work in.

2. Again, from my personal experience, we hire fresh graduates at a good payscale. Ours is an engineering co.

If you know people personally here, it will be good if they refer you for job.Thats easy and hasslefree way of finding jobs.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

rayh said:


> I think Syrians, Jordanians, Moroccans etc., have issue in getting visa for UAE, did not hear of Pakistani having any issue in Dubai or Abu Dhabi.


It's Egyptians & Syrians only.


----------



## roosterbooster20132013 (May 13, 2013)

rayh said:


> TheArsenal...I think you should give your luck a try. To answer your questions.
> 
> 1.It is always better to be physically available here to be able to attend interviews personally, however, no harm in trying from overseas.You never know, you might get lucky and get a job from overseas.It happens quite frequently in the co. I work in.
> 
> ...


What is a good payscale for fresh ENGINEERING graduates (according to your statement)?


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

A.Abbass said:


> It's Egyptians & Syrians only.


Egyptians are not banned anymore.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

rayh said:


> TheArsenal...I think you should give your luck a try. To answer your questions.
> 
> 1.It is always better to be physically available here to be able to attend interviews personally, however, no harm in trying from overseas.You never know, you might get lucky and get a job from overseas.It happens quite frequently in the co. I work in.
> 
> ...


What is the best time to visit Dubai for job hunt? I did job there last year but had to come back due to unfit medical report after two months. Now I want to avail another chance and willing to come this winter. Is it good or I should stick with my job here in India..!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> What is a good payscale for fresh ENGINEERING graduates (according to your statement)?


I hired a new grad last year with a BS in Mechanical Engineering for 4500 a month plus housing and transportation. I had a long list of similar applicants to choose from.


----------

